# Fog Juice



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Where does everyone get their fog juice from?

Krough


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Menards


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Party City since it's the only store around that is selling fog juice in gallons. Cost $14.99.
Walmart, Michael's, Rag Shop, Target all seem to have quarts this year at $9.00.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Itzaparty the day after... for half price.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's a shame someone stopped me from buying out the store two years ago when Target was selling off gallons for $2 each.....sigh


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I HATE it when that happens!!!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

it seems you can buy it just about everywhere these days... wallmart, seasonal halloween stores that pop up near you, party shops, DJ supply stores. 

It's been my experience that you should not pay more than 20 dollars a gallon for fog juice. With some stores you should do the math. Wallmart near me sells 1 quart of fog juice for 10 bucks! That's way too expensive.

Cheapest I've heard of fog juice being bought for is 10 dollars a gallon, as reported by someone on the Halloween-L mailing list.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

shaunathan said:


> ...Walmart near me sells 1 quart of fog juice for 10 bucks! That's way too expensive...


Dang that is expensive! I paid $8.74 for a half gallon (64 oz) of Gemmy fluid at my Walmart today. Party City is selling the FITCO brand here for $14.99 but I did not want to travel that far to get some. The cost of gas makes it not worth it for me.


----------

